# Kittens!!



## morriscsps

I know, I know. It is a 'dog' forum but... Kittens are cute, too!

My mom's Siberian Cat is due around Easter. This will be her second litter. We are so excited.

Our family is allergic to everything. Years ago, my sis got a retired Siberian and discovered that she didn't react to her. "It's a MIRACLE!" :lol: (My sis is the person who walks around with a tissue box.) Anyway, my mom decided that her next cat would be a Siberian so that my sis wouldn't suffer when she visited. The whole family was going to go hypo-allergenic.

Enters Anya. Such a sweet kitty.

:biggrin1: Anya had seven kittens the first time! Wow. My sis got one. We got one. My brother said he didn't want one until.... his favorite was purchased and left to go home to her forever family. It was a pitiful scene. Mom and T. standing in the driveway, crying. So.... Mom promised T. the pick of the next litter.

I do Mom's website and FB page. I can't wait for baby kitty pics! Just a couple more weeks!  I may have to ask Mom to send me a pic of Anya's roly-poly Mama belly.

Here is the website if you need a kitten fix. http://nh.siberian.cats.angelfire.com/ We got Bazinga from her 1st litter. My sis has Moscow.


----------



## Kathie

I checked out the website - beautiful cats!


----------



## morriscsps

I think so, too, but I may be a little biased.  Our facebook page has a lot more pictures. We took pictures of each kitten every week so you can see them grow. I had a blast posting all of the pictures. I suppose I should go tidy up the page before the next litter arrives.

http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=114712188548220

In case, anyone was wondering, Siberian cats usually have a very low FEL D1 enzyme/protein in their saliva. That is to what most people with allergies react. Most of the first litter went to homes with someone who had cat allergies. So far, nobody has had any bad reactions.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I looked at the pictures on FB and OMG are they cute!!! I just love kitten faces.


----------



## morriscsps

I am hoping that when the new litter arrives, they will be easier to tell apart. My mom painted the first litter's toenails different colors. Bazinga spent the first 5 weeks of his life called 'Pink'. Poor little guy.

There was Pink (Bazinga), Burgundy (Dimitri), Orange (Yuri), Blue (Tanka), Black (Moscow), Red (Maksim) and Green-Orange (Coco).


----------



## clare

Lovely kittens,I absolutely love cats,we have 4.We had a litter 2 years ago they are more than half Ragdoll as their Mum was half Raggie and their Dad is three quarters Raggie, unfortunately their Mummy died 18 months ago due to an accident.It was such a nerve racking un yet marvellous experience being the kitty midwife!She would not let me leave her side during labour,she was a great Mum and the Dad our cat Teddie was amazing looking after them watching them, and stopping them from getting into trouble,he also washed them, and cuddled up with them he still washes his son who we kept.


----------



## morriscsps

Anya is a terrific mom, even with such a huge litter the first time out. My mom had to give the kittens supplemental feedings because Anya couldn't keep up with 7 kittens. She got so thin. That is why Mom waited so long before breeding her again. I think if Anya has a huge litter again, this will be her last. Anya is a beloved pet first. 

Cute protective mama story:

The kids and grandkids invaded when the kittens were 5 weeks old. Lots of hugging and snuggling of the kittens on a Friday night and all day Saturday. By Sunday morning, Anya had had it with people touching her babies. While we were at church, she started hiding the kittens. We got home in mid-transfer... ound: We got the hint.


----------



## clare

Yes our Mummy cat Puella,didn't like it if we fussed her babies too much,and she would wash them furiously after we had handled them,this was just whilst they were very young.I wish I had some pics to post of the kittens but they are on my old lap top which one of my sons now has so I can't get hold of them easily.Looking forward to hearing about and seeing pics of the new litter,I'm sure they will be stunning.DH is thrilled we live a million miles away so I can't get any ideas!!


----------



## clare

Oh here's a pic of Teddie I took a couple of days ago.


----------



## morriscsps

Oooo! so pretty... Is he a Himayalan? I am terrible at guessing cat breeds. I am much better with dogs.


----------



## clare

No he is mainly a Ragdoll, with a hint of Persian! I really love the look of the Siberians,they are very unusual in Britain.


----------



## morriscsps

I like Siberians because they come in a variety of colors. Here is a link to the stud. They have a kitten page that shows all the combinations of colors. 

http://www.whitesfarm.com/siberian/kittens.shtml

Anya was bred to Padoro on the 'meet the boys' page. He is a goregeous grey and white guy.


----------



## clare

Padoro is stunningly beautiful,I love that soft grey look.We had a female half Persian called Pandora.


----------



## morriscsps

I hope that there are some grey kittens. I love grey kittens, not that I can get one.  2 cats and 2 dogs are more than enough but I wouldn't mind snuggling a couple of cute kitties.


----------



## krandall

Padoro is gorgeous! I'd never heard of Siberian cats until you mentioned them. Now I'm thinking that when we're in the market for another kitty...

When I looked at photos of the white ones on the internet, they actually look a lot like our Snowbelle, except that she's teeny in comparison, at only 8 lbs!


----------



## morriscsps

They are lovey-dovey, too. On the recommendation of the breeder who sold Anya to Mom, she kept the kittens until they were 12 weeks old. What a huge difference than scooping up an eight week old kitten. All of them loved people and had no fear of dogs. 

Mom had a chance to get them used to Lucky (the golden retriever-bassett hound-beagle-minpin-whippet mutt) and Joy (the herding dog). When Bazinga came home, he walked right up to our dogs and then took their beds. (The dogs were very confused.)


----------



## clare

Karen, are Maine ***** popular in New England? As they originated in in Maine, I think they are fabulous cats, and absolutely massive,I saw one at the vets weighing in at 21 pounds! It would have squashed Dizzie and Nellie,as it is our cats are all larger than Nellie, and one of them is heavier than Dizzie.


----------



## morriscsps

Maine **** Cats are quite popular. My hubby's aunt has two. Norwegian Forest cats and Siberians can get to be as big.


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Karen, are Maine ***** popular in New England? As they originated in in Maine, I think they are fabulous cats, and absolutely massive,I saw one at the vets weighing in at 21 pounds! It would have squashed Dizzie and Nellie,as it is our cats are all larger than Nellie, and one of them is heavier than Dizzie.


Yes, we had a wonderful Maine **** before the little lady we have now. He was a great cat, absolutely gorgeous, and weighed more than Kodi does!:biggrin1:


----------



## holt24

I see you not only love dogs but cats too we had 4 at one time-If you look close you can see all 4 with Drake- now only 2 Lucky the tabby who adopted us and Princess who is part maincoon but she is little for the breed- she has the fur and is a great hunter Here are some of my bunch. also video of Lucky and Izzy. http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1899562295943


----------



## clare

Here are some pictures of our babies together.


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Here are some pictures of our babies together.


You'll never see Kodi and Snowbelle in the same picture unless he's barking at her and she's slapping him in the face!ound:


----------



## morriscsps

Awww! so sweet. I think my hubby would move into the guest bedroom if I had 4 kitties. The two I have fight over the 'good' spot on the bed. 2 dogs and 2 cats are my limit. I love everyone's pics of the beasties snuggling each other. This pic is the closest that Izzy (grey one) has let Bazinga come to her. Izzy isn't thrilled with Bazinga's arrival in the family at all.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Here are some pictures of our babies together-posted by Clare

Those are the cutest pictures!!! I love the mirror image on the couch and the beds. Who is usually the one to snuggle with the other one? Did that make sense?

@morriscsps-my cats all hate each other!! they do their own thing and ignore each other.


----------



## morriscsps

*THEY ARE HERE!!!!* 
Well, some of them. Only 3 kittens so far. Anya is very protective so we are giving her space and restricting ourselves to peeking only once every 30 minutes.

If we pester her too much, Anya will hide the litter on us.


----------



## dodrop82

Yay Kittys! Pictures as soon as you can!!!!


----------



## morriscsps

I have to wait for my mom to take the pictures and hand the camera to my brother who then emails them to me so I can put them on the website and facebook. 

My mom has *gasp* a dial-up internet connection. She is so 20th century.


----------



## clare

Oh how lovely,can't wait to hear and see how many she has.When our little girl had her litter, she was very scared and didn't know what was going on, so she would not let me leave the room,and it was my DH's birthday!With all the family coming over,luckily our oldest son is a very good cook and he did all the lunch etc for 15 people, whilst I was stuck in the little study room under the stairs!!She had her first kitten on the floor and was very surprised by it , but she picked it up and put it in the little den we had for her, then the second one ,I had to cut the umbilical cord and tie it off,she had that one on a bean bag,and didn't want to know it to start with,I think she thought, oh no not another one.Then with the final one it was taking so long almost four hours since the second arrival, that I phoned the vet and he said bring her up so we can check her out,anyway she had an injection to help speed things up [the vet is 5 mins on foot away from us]and she delivered the third and last kitten as she was jumping back into her nest!She turned into a splendid Mummy,and her three sons are all magnificent cats with very different characters.Our grandchildren have one, and my niece has another, and we have one.We have beautiful pics of them as kittens, but not on my laptop so I can't post them.


----------



## morriscsps

The final count is four. There was a fifth but it didn't make it. These things happen. It is very common but it still is heartbreaking. Poor little kitty. Anya was upset. She kept petting it. :Cry:

From what my mom could see, we have: a soft grey kitten; a darker grey kitten with possible tiger/tabby markings; a definite tiger kitten and another possible tiger. They all have some bits of white. Anya keeps hiding them from view. In a couple of days, Mom will try for pictures.


----------



## clare

Well done clever girl,it is so sad when that happens, but she will be able to concentrate on the four she has,that is enough to keep her paws full.


----------



## morriscsps

She lost one with her first litter but had 7 surviving kittens. It has been the runt each time. My 25 year old brother quietly dealt with it while tears streaming down his face. He is such a softie when it comes to furbabies. He is this huge rough-looking mechanic and part-time monster truck pit crew member but smushy marshmallow inside. 

I believe this will be Anya's last litter. My mom and brother have the hardest time giving up the kittens after 12 weeks. Everytime a kitten goes to its forever home, they both have sniffle attacks and need tons of ice cream. I don't think my mom is meant to be a breeder.


----------



## clare

Oh I so understand what you are saying.When I took our little I Mum upto the vet it was our middle son who came with me, and was so worried.I managed to pull the pics we had off our old lap top here are some of them.
Mum,Dad and babies.


----------



## clare

Sorry if it seems like I am hijacking your thread,but I'm so excited at finding these pics[what a sado!]Here are a few more.Teddie the golden ragdoll,was and still is a wonderful Father.


----------



## morriscsps

I love Teddie! Is he the one in the earlier pics with your doggie? He looks as if he gives good snuggles.


----------



## clare

Yes he's the one,he also has a great purr!


----------



## morriscsps

*KITTEN PICTURES!!!*

Awwww! 3 days old. My mom is very cautious about handling them the first week. Tomorrow she plans to weigh them and try to determine their sex. Then we get to make up temporary names! That is always fun.


----------



## krandall

Ooh! I want the one on the bottom right!!!


----------



## morriscsps

That is the one I like, too!


----------



## krandall

Then you get him, and I'll live vicariously through pictures you post!<g> Snowbelle, the reigning "queen" in this house would not tolerate a kitten easily, and at 10 years old, I'm not sure she should have to.<g>


----------



## morriscsps

sigh... no more furbabies for us. We have reached our furbaby limit. One kitten is going with my brother. The others will be go to other homes.


----------



## krandall

Tell HIM to take that one, then... then you can still forward pix to us!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, goodness, so tiny, Pam!! Hope you post more photos as they grow.

Loved seeing your photos, too, Clare!

Wish we could have a cat. Growing up on the ranch, we always had cats and kittens around. Husband is very allergic, however.


----------



## clare

Oh the little lovelies.We had ours vet checked the day after they were born,as the vet's surgery is so close by,and he did the weighing,[cant remember what they weighed]and then he sexed them.But we had already been able to determine what gender they were by their colour.There is a web sight that predicts the sex of the kittens by their colour,you just have to put in the colour of the parents and then it tells you what colour they will be if they are boys and like wise if they are girls, anyway it got it right for us!Looking forward to watching them grow,thanks for the pics.


----------



## morriscsps

Really? by their color? I got to find that site. Anya's first litter of 5 boys and 2 girls all looked alike. Mom had to paint their toenails to identify who was who.


----------



## clare

This is the kind of thing the sight would say,black and white male x tabby female,boys will be black or tabby.Girls will be tortoiseshell or black and white.I have just made this up, I've no idea what colour a black and white male x with a tabby female would turn out, but you get the idea of the kind of thing they do.I can't remember the name of the sight just give it a google.


----------



## clare

Have just found the web sight.Here's the link.http://www.britishbluekittens.com/catColor2.html


----------



## morriscsps

What fun! I do remember that the 2 girls from the 1st litter were brown mackeral torties. The boys were plain old brown mackeral tabbies.

We will have see if it works for this litter.


----------



## krandall

Well, pretty much ALL torties and calicos are female. And most (but not all) red tabbies are male. I think it gets more complicated with a lot of other colors.


----------



## morriscsps

Pictures at one week. so sweet and blurry. My mom is failing at getting clear pics. lol!


----------



## clare

Oh my how they have grown,just checked back to last weeks pics.It doesn't matter if the pics are a little blurry as long as we can see them!


----------



## Maxmom

I'm so excited I found this thread! I've been researching Siberians for the last two weeks, thinking of getting a kitten for Max and Cooper! My daughter-in-law and two grandsons are allergic to cats and this is the breed I would get. I'm so happy to watch these babies!


----------



## morriscsps

What type of reactions does your family have to cats? If it is just itchy eyes and sniffles, probably a Siberian is perfect. If they have the more drastic reactions (splotches, swelling, and breathing difficulties), I would have them visit a cattery or get fur samples. 

I have allergies. I am careful not to touch my face or eyes after petting or grooming my rescue cat, Izzy. With Bazinga, our Siberian, I can rub my face on his belly and be fine.

6 out of 7 on the previous litter went to families with allergies. Nobody has complained about bad reactions. My sis is much worse than me. She had a Siberian for several years.


----------



## morriscsps

*More Kitten Pics*

They are 2 weeks old. So sweet. They are doing the slow crawls all around their box. I suspect that the first escape will be soon.


----------



## morriscsps

Oops! I forgot to post the 3 week pics. They getting so cute. We are going to see them this weekend. I can't wait!


----------



## krandall

Oh, I should NOT have opened this thread!!! Too cute for words!!!


----------



## clare

There is a big difference between weeks two and three, they are really growing up now.


----------



## morriscsps

I know!!! I can't wait to see them on Sat. I am bringing my video camera. Mom says that they are play-attacking each other now.


----------



## krandall

BTW, I LOVE your new sig!


----------



## Pattie

Very cute kittens.


----------



## trueblue

They are so cute. So funny to watch kittens play.


----------



## morriscsps

krandall said:


> BTW, I LOVE your new sig!


Thanks. I figure I should show all my furbabies since I talk about them so much. :blah:


----------



## morriscsps

I haven't posted pictures of the kittens lately. They turned 8 weeks old last Sunday. Two of them, Alexei (tiger boy) and Larissa (tiger with white girl) have been chosen. Nuryev (gray boy) and Nikita (gray with white girl) are still available. Nuryev is just gorgeous. So cute and fluffy.

1. Alexei. 
2. sleeping Larissa (the gray paw on the right isn't hers. It's Nuryev's!). 
3. close-up of Larissa
4. close-up of Nikita
5. Nuryev


----------



## Brady's Grandmom

Don't tempt me! I have 2 awesome burmese babies and would love another cat. I think Bacca and my dh would probably move out!


----------



## clare

Oh I love Nikita and Nuyrev! I just love that soft grey colour,Nikita looks very cross!


----------



## morriscsps

She does look annoyed that Mom interrupted her playtime. lol!


----------



## Divaskychick

Oh my gosh I want Nuryev. He's gorgeous and is color matches my two kitties AND Soleil perfectly. People already laugh and ask if they're all related. 

Alas, it's best for my child if I remain married so I best forego more pets until Soleil is potty trained, at least. And anyway, when we get a fourth I'm pretty sure it will be another Hav!


----------



## krandall

Oh, I want Nuryev too!!! (Nikita is pretty darned cute too!)


----------



## morriscsps

We have a couple of people interested in Nuryev. He photographs beautifully. The only thing is that he is a bit shy. Terrific for a couple but maybe not so much for an active family. It is hard to tell that to people who fell in love with his picture. Nikita on the other hand would love a big family. She is always on the go. sigh... I don't envy my mom.


----------



## morriscsps

Nikita and Nuryev are still available. There is a lady who emailed and is interested in BOTH of them. I hope she takes both. They are both a little shy. I have my fingers crossed. 

After these kittens leave, my mom is going to have Anya fixed. Apparently, one of Anya's grandmothers has developed a heart condition. It seems as if all the breeders with cats from that line are retiring them. So sad... Anya is a wonderful mama. I feel bad for the breeder who owns the father of the kittens. She is retiring 4 of her 5 females. yikes! 

Anyway, here are pictures of the kittens at 10 weeks. Aleksei, Anushka, Nuryev, Mama Anya looking smug with herself and Nikita.


----------



## krandall

They are all cute, but Nikita is BEYOND cute!

I feel bad for the breeders, but it's nice to see them all doing the ethical thing!


----------



## dodrop82

They are just gorgeous!


----------



## morriscsps

Dance of Joy!!! The family does want BOTH kittens! Apparently, the girls and mom wanted Nikita and the dad wanted Nuryev. I like the way they compromised.  My mom is relieved. She always worries that no one is going to want them. Silly mom.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, wow, I hadn't seen recent pictures of them. They are all just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## krandall

morriscsps said:


> Dance of Joy!!! The family does want BOTH kittens! Apparently, the girls and mom wanted Nikita and the dad wanted Nuryev. I like the way they compromised.  My mom is relieved. She always worries that no one is going to want them. Silly mom.


WHAT a relief!!! That saves me from the obligation of taking little Nikita off your Mother's hands!:biggrin1:


----------



## clare

They are very handsome kittens,it is lovely they are going together,are cats have very strong bonds with each other.


----------



## morriscsps

Two kittens (Coco and Yuri) from a previous litter went home together. They are such snuggle buddies. One of them was on the shy side, too. The family who has them is very happy with them. 

Little Nikita was my hubby's favorite. He like her a lot but not enough to let us scoop her up. We refuse to be outnumbered by our furbabies.


----------



## morriscsps

:jaw: Oh my gosh! The people who adopted Nuryev & Nikita want to return them. Apparently they are "feral".
They have hidden behind the toilet since Sunday night and viciously attacked their 10 yr. old.

I am at a loss. We played them with for 3 days.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Maybe the 10 year old spooked them. They aren't feral; they've been raised in a loving human home.


----------



## morriscsps

I am absolutely baffled. I may have to go rescue them tonight. ugh... it is at least a 60 minute drive.


----------



## krandall

What a shame! But better that they come back to you or your mom than they "get rid of them" some other way.

If they were afraid enough that they felt the need to hide behind the toilet, why did the parents let the child bother them?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I hadn't seen recent pics of the kittens-TOO cute. I just love little Larissa!!!

Well, I just decided to read the most recent posts and that is terrible they want to return them. They probably do not understand cats and let the 10 yo terrorize them. Poor babies!


----------



## morriscsps

krandall said:


> What a shame! But better that they come back to you or your mom than they "get rid of them" some other way.
> 
> If they were afraid enough that they felt the need to hide behind the toilet, why did the parents let the child bother them?


We haven't heard back from them. Tried calling, emailing, nothing... I am a little worried.

We tell people to keep the kitten isolated in a room until it is comfortable. Then very slowly introduce them to more space. I think they got home and just let them loose in the apartment. poor little things.

I hope they wouldn't get rid of them a 'different' way. That would be a lot of money to 'get rid of'.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

morriscsps said:


> We haven't heard back from them. Tried calling, emailing, nothing... I am a little worried.
> 
> We tell people to keep the kitten isolated in a room until it is comfortable. Then very slowly introduce them to more space. I think they got home and just let them loose in the apartment. poor little things.
> 
> I hope they wouldn't get rid of them a 'different' way. That would be a lot of money to 'get rid of'.


I think a lot of people do not isolate new kitties. It seems cruel, but it really is the best way for them to adjust. I hope you can get a hold of them and get the little cuties.


----------



## clare

Oh I hope things work out okay for the little kittens and for you.


----------

